# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Minag adopta medidas urgentes para salvar de la muerte alpacas y ovinos en Arequipa y Puno

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Ante intensas nevadas*  *Lima, jul. 29 (ANDINA).-* El Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag), en coordinación con los gobiernos regionales de Arequipa y Puno y el Instituto de Defensa Civil (Indeci) canalizarán forraje y kits veterinarios para socorrer a las alpacas y ovinos que corren el riesgo de morir a consecuencia de las intensas nevadas que caen en dichas regiones.  
El titular del sector, Adolfo de Córdova Vélez, dispuso tomar acciones inmediatas para velar por el estado de las comunidades campesinas, así como por los camélidos sudamericanos afectados por este fenómenos meteorológico.  
Según informaciones del Indeci, cayeron nevadas en las zonas altas de la provincia de Caylloma, siendo las más afectadas las localidades de Tisco, Chalhuanca, Imata y Callalli, donde se han presentado bloques de hasta 15 centímetros de espesor.  
También, las provincias altas de Puno y Cusco han sido afectadas por estos fenómenos meteorológicos.  
La espesa nevada ha cubierto gran parte de los pastos naturales que habitualmente sirven para el consumo del ganado, por los que los rebaños de la zona, principalmente alpacas, se han visto afectados.  
Rodolfo Beltrán, director ejecutivo de AgroRural, informó que frente a esta situación de emergencia, el Minag ha tomado una serie de medidas principalmente en las zonas comprendidas entre los kilómetros 80 y 111 de la ruta Arequipa-Puno y las provincias altas de Caylloma.  
Así, en coordinación con el Ministerio de Salud (Minsa), se ha previsto el resguardo de la vida y la integridad de los habitantes de las comunidades campesinas y, en su ámbito de acción, la preservación del ganado y la seguridad alimentaria, siendo una de las prioridades la atención de los camélidos afectados, debido a que la nieve ha cubierto los pastizales. 
El gobierno regional de Arequipa también toma medidas al respecto, con la coordinación y el apoyo del Minag, a través de AgroRural y el Indeci, a fin de brindar apoyo integral a la zona en emergencia. 
Además, se ha encargado oficialmente al director del Programa Sierra Sur de AgroRural, José Sialer Pasco, para que conduzca este operativo conjunto de las direcciones zonales de AgroRural de Arequipa, Puno y Cusco.  
Asimismo, en coordinación permanente con autoridades de la Región Arequipa y el Indeci se realizará un diagnóstico de los hechos, para determinar la magnitud de la emergencia.  
Una vez concluido el diagnóstico, el Minag, conjuntamente con el gobierno regional de Arequipa y el Indeci, suministrará cargamentos de forraje y medicinas veterinarias consistentes en vitaminas y reconstituyentes, que se distribuirán en el más breve plazo a las comunidades más afectadas.  
Entre setiembre de 2006 y marzo de 2009, el Minag, a través de AgroRural, ha construido a nivel nacional 12 mil 367 cobertizos, mil 135 de ellos en el departamento de Arequipa.  
En el caso del área afectada, 21 fueron construidos en el distrito de Yura, 145 en el distrito de San Juan de Tarucani y 31 en el distrito de San Antonio de Chuca.  
En 2007 y 2008 también se realizaron campañas de entrega y aplicación de vitaminas y medicinas veterinarias. 
En el periodo de agosto a octubre de este año se proyectan construir 247 cobertizos adicionales en Arequipa, al sur del país.Temas similares: Artículo: Minag fijó cuota de exportación de alpacas y llamas para este año Artículo: Perú produce 606 mil TM de cebolla y Arequipa, Ayacucho, Cusco y Puno concentran el 52% del total Unas 20 mil alpacas de zonas altas de Arequipa fueron afectadas por nieve y granizo Ola de frío causa muerte del 5% de ganado alpaquero en Arequipa Desaparecerán glaciares andinos en 20 años si no se toman medidas urgentes

----------

